# merry-go-round (1 Viewer)



## ned (Jun 28, 2017)

.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 28, 2017)

Great final line, Ned. It really was the perfect ending.


----------



## sas (Jun 29, 2017)

Well, you were absent from WF for awhile, but you're certainly baaaack, in a big way. Nice one.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 29, 2017)

Did your teacher know anything about participles, past?



			
				ned said:
			
		

> yet everywhere I looked, my idea _fitted _in



This word doesn't seem right to me. 
"My idea fit in"  sounds better, IMO.

from www.wordreference.com:


> 10) to  prepare;
> make ready: qualities that fit him for leadership
> ​


_q[~ + object]_​


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 29, 2017)

Nellie said:


> Did your teacher know anything about participles, past?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is one of those trans-Atlantic divides, Nellie.  Here in the UK we say _fitted_ as the past tense of _to fit_. On the other hand, we say _has got_ _for the verb to get_ whereas I believe you would say_ gotten_? English can be weird, depending on where you are standing. 

I enjoyed this poem a lot, ned. It's technically sound (as your poems always are) and the message is glorious. It especially speaks to me - as someone who comes up with all sorts of breakthroughs at the cutting edge of scientific knowledge that are consistently proved to be pretty useless.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 29, 2017)

jenthepen said:


> I think this is one of those trans-Atlantic divides, Nellie.  Here in the UK we say _fitted_ as the past tense of _to fit_. On the other hand, we say _has got_ _for the verb to get_ whereas I believe you would say_ gotten_? English can be weird, depending on where you are standing.



Thanks jen, for translating for me. Yes, here we say "gotten". Even here in the United States, some need a translator, depending where "ya'll may wanna visit, if you guys know any folks."


----------



## Sebald (Jun 29, 2017)

You've lost me again, Nellie.

Folks are what one uses to eat one's dinner. Knives and folks.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 29, 2017)

Sebald said:


> You've lost me again, Nellie.
> 
> Folks are what one uses to eat one's dinner. Knives and folks.



LOL! Here in the U.S. some "folks" don't give a "hoot"!


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 29, 2017)

Ned.  I really enjoyed reading this.  Such a clever poem that is perfect for students coming up reading poetry (and learning about astrology) as well as adults.  See, this is the kind of poetry that I really enjoy.  It can speak to so many, even those who find poetry discouraging.  It has a universal meaning/message and is just fun to read.  And the last line is stellar.   Thank you for sharing.  -- Wesley C.


----------



## ned (Jun 30, 2017)

hello - thank you all for reading and giving feedback on my poem - it's much appreciated

for once, this is a true story - including my teacher's awesome reply -
so she should get the credit for that line.

Space, (the final frontier) thank you for your kind words - but please, try not to confuse
astronomy with astrology. - I ain't one for reading star-signs....

cheers........Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 30, 2017)

ned said:


> .
> I once had the notion that the universe is spinning
> set in sickening motion, right from the beginning
> like the thrill of a ride when you're at the fairground
> ...




Relative to how much wine was consumed the night before..... Maybe...
Effortless.... your rhyme and message reads so effortless... you make it look easy....


----------

